# Shop Pics



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I attempted to use the free MS ICE (Image Composite Editor) software to create a panorama shot of the shop but it simply wouldn't create the whole thing so here's what I ended up with in thirds. I guess there are too many points to align. Anyway.....that box of messy wires is the incoming telephone (neat), satellite (not so much), and network (really messy) wires that need some attention. You'd think after 16 years I'd have taken care of it by now. I wired the entire house for phone, network, and satellite while it was being built as well as running underground power and the above to the observatory which a friend of mine and I built. Having the onsite backhoe and a background in HVAC (retired) gave me the skills for wiring the observatory and running the network/phone/satellite. I left the heavy wiring to my electrician (company I worked at and ran the HVAC department where we also did plumbing and electrical. My basement network/phone/satellite wiring is not an example of my work. All the wires are labeled clearly but I'll need to make an extension for the box as the original network switch that fit that box was quickly updated to a gigabit switch and does not fit in the intended space. Go figure.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

who you trying to kid...
it's a storage room...
no saw dust....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sweet looking setup Steve


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> who you trying to kid...
> it's a storage room...
> no saw dust....


Seriously? You should see the full size images. But then I do vacuum the shop at the end of each use. Something the little lady expects and the dog will track otherwise then I'm really in trouble. There's an old say "happy wife, happy life".....


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sweet looking setup Steve


Thanks Rick. The shop is finally getting to be a reasonable work area. Each shop project brings things a bit more organization which is badly needed. I was getting tired of having to move things here to get there and shift things around to get the 4x8 sheet on the table saw. And yes, I do use the JessEm Clear Cut TS Stock Guides Caugth them on sale and they are worth it to me. I have since then bought a reconditioned Festool Track Saw and will usually break down those sheets some first but they still are needed. I put a sheet of 2" foam board insulation on my workbench and cut the sheet down using the track saw guide. Clean, splinterless, and ready for assembly. I do most of my angle cuts with that as well now days.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice pictures, but it is too clean, gives guys like me a bad name. I like the curved front on the table Saw too . I gotta do that to mine, I keep hooking my apron on the ends of the fence track sticking out.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice shop, Steve! I use the Pano feature on my iPhone 6s and standing in one corner it's possible to see the entire shop in a photo. It's probably not as sharp or detailed as yours, though.

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nice pictures, but it is too clean, gives guys like me a bad name. I like the curved front on the table Saw too . I gotta do that to mine, I keep hooking my apron on the ends of the fence track sticking out.
> Herb


Yeah Herb that's a one of a kind saw. You won't likely see another one like that anytime soon. And you guys got a free look at it. One of these days.........


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a nice sized shop. Mine has been so tightly packed that I couldn't ever really clear all the sawdust. I now have a bit more space available and have picked up most of the stray sawdust fron the half where the cutting tools live. I would have a much easier time keeping it clean if I used closed cabinets instead of open shelves. Putting doors on all my tool stands really helps.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> who you trying to kid...
> it's a storage room...
> no saw dust....


My thought too Stick. I cleaned mine out yesterday then moved the table saw back in its spot and shook a load of saw dust back on the floor.

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

difalkner said:


> Nice shop, Steve! I use the Pano feature on my iPhone 6s and standing in one corner it's possible to see the entire shop in a photo. It's probably not as sharp or detailed as yours, though.
> 
> David


I'm too poor to have an Apple ianything after buying all these tools......


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> That's a nice sized shop. Mine has been so tightly packed that I couldn't ever really clear all the sawdust. I now have a bit more space available and have picked up most of the stray sawdust fron the half where the cutting tools live. I would have a much easier time keeping it clean if I used closed cabinets instead of open shelves. Putting doors on all my tool stands really helps.


The cabinets were the first thing I built after the outfeed table which actually makes it the second thing I built. Where's that coffee? I hadn't built cabinets before and with the addition of the Kreg Foreman to do the pocket holes it's just too easy. I used it extensively building the miter saw station. I need to put a clear acrylic door on the drill bit cabinet yet.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Bushwhacker said:


> My thought too Stick. I cleaned mine out yesterday then moved the table saw back in its spot and shook a load of saw dust back on the floor.
> 
> David


At least you got the saw dust thing out of the way already....

Ever try getting sawdust out of the coat of a 60 pound Golden Retriever? Much less from it's paws? I'll vacuum after using the shop and listen to music rather than complaints. Life is just a bit nicer that way. HWHL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The shots which looked to my elderly eyes like from a fish eye lens. I'd love to see several "normal" shots Steve.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking good, Steve. Envious not only of all the stuff you have in there but of the space too.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good point Paul. Open space is a premium for most of us, who have to pack things in as close as we can and still use the tools. My shop is a bit 3D, things fit between other things. The ceiling has a drop shelf for storing frame materials. There's shelving on the wall behind the table saw, but space underneath so i can cut an 8 foot long piece on that saw. Steves shop is downright spacious. Additional tools could change that.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

harrysin said:


> The shots which looked to my elderly eyes like from a fish eye lens. I'd love to see several "normal" shots Steve.


Taken with a Canon T6i with lens at 24mm. It's the stitching giving that affect. See next for individual shots used.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

So here are the individual images taken. The first two are of a cart I bought from Rockler to:

1) Bring plywood into basement from truck at basement door
2) Handle and load 4x8 sheet onto table saw
3) Do #s 1&2 without breaking my back

There are also a set of plans at Rockler (free) to build a cabinet that sets on the bottom frame that doesn't interfere with the plywood when loaded. I may build that sometime.

The third picture is looking in from the doorway from the other part of the basement. I'm using about 1/3 of the basement for the shop and the CV1800 is in a closet I built in the other part of the basement. If you use that link on my website page 3 will be about the start of the CV1800 system. The first few pages show the early start of the shop. It's come a ways from humble beginnings. The rest of the website is about my ccd imaging with the observatory.

The fourth picture is of the infamous vacuum system.

5th is the larger version of the small scrap bin less wheels
6th is the east wall of the shop
7th is the south wall
8th section 2 of the west wall
9th section 1 of the west wall
10th is finally the north wall

I decided to take new pictures because it was just easier and I didn't need to stitch them so they are better centered. The other projects from earlier are mostly on the website. I haven't spent much time updating it as I've been involved with a few universities working on their observatory systems. A few 32" RC's as well as a few 24". Now you want to talk $$$$$$ and you find them in the darndest places like the Meadowlands just across the river from NYC and in the approach path to the airport. You can see planets.....barely.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> Good point Paul. Open space is a premium for most of us, who have to pack things in as close as we can and still use the tools. My shop is a bit 3D, things fit between other things. The ceiling has a drop shelf for storing frame materials. There's shelving on the wall behind the table saw, but space underneath so i can cut an 8 foot long piece on that saw. Steves shop is downright spacious. Additional tools could change that.


Most everything I build is on wheels for that very purpose. Easily movable are the bandsaw, SuperMax 19-38 Drum Sander, 8" jointer, 13" planer w/cart, Kreg Foreman on cabinet, workbench which is also height adjustable, router table, ShopSmith, clamp rack w/cabinet, and table saw with some effort (has wheels but the aux table needs re-leveling after moving. Not easily moved is the drill press which may end up on a mobile base someday, the outfeed table which requires two able people, and not movable at all is the miter saw station without disassembly. Oh, the beam post is not movable but at some point I'd love to put a engineered beam in and get rid of it entirely. That thing can put a knot on your forehead should you forget and turn too quickly. Maybe I should pad it......

Knowing space would/could be an issue and not sure how everything would end up I figured early it would be advantageous to make/have these tools mobile. That's also the reason for several open drops from the dust collector. There are there so I can move say the drum sander to a spot that allow the wood to run and have the 6" connection as close to the machine before going to 4". Some tools just don't get as much run time and need to be out of the way. The wall space is perfect for that leaving open space in the middle. Ideally I'd have a 4x8 bench for assembly and cut off work but that isn't practical as it is. I'll probably build a few more wall cabinets, the two dual cabinets on the east wall being the first I ever built, and hanging them on the west wall. If needed later I can always build some shorter wall cabinets and install them above the miter station for seldom used but necessary "stuff". The last cabinet I made was for the drill bits but haven't put a door on that yet. I put the additional stuff for the ShopSmith in two of the bottom drawers on the miter station out of the way and the tables on top of the left side. I have another drawer full of ShopSmith stuff to get out of my tool chest that I use to have over near the router table. That will put all of the SS stuff together and out of the way. The SS will be setup mostly for either lathe or shaper tasks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Real nice shop. Thanks for the pictures
Herb


----------

